# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Magnum 350 -> diatom filter



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

Ekim asked me to post step by step instruction how to use Magnum 350 as diatom filter.

I run my Magnum 350 w/ micron cartridge on daily basis and once in a while w/ diatom powder. It works great as for as polishing water and amazingly for Algae blooms. I had Algae Bloom in one of my planted tanks few years back and it was gone after 2 hours of Magnum filtration. It's also excellent for initial setup where Flourite is used and "cloudy water/new tank" is present.

This is my tank at initial stages with Flourite present. Don't you love that cloudiness


















This picture is 1 hour later.










Here is a step by step explanation on how to use Magnum 350 for diatomic filtration.

1. You take your Mag 350 and fill it with regular water up to the line and you buy Vortex diatom earth powder (could be purchased in swimming pool store).










2. You take about 1 cup of diatom earth powder.










3. You dump the powder into the cansiter.










4. Now the tricky part. Place some type of container inside the tank so you could place your IN/OUT tubes inside that container. 
Reason: Although powder is not harmfull to fish you don't want it floating in your tank. 
Just wait till filter is done priming ---> powder is *sticking* to micron cartridge and then take that container out.



















5. Final setup of Mag 350










Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

Ekim asked me to post step by step instruction how to use Magnum 350 as diatom filter.

I run my Magnum 350 w/ micron cartridge on daily basis and once in a while w/ diatom powder. It works great as for as polishing water and amazingly for Algae blooms. I had Algae Bloom in one of my planted tanks few years back and it was gone after 2 hours of Magnum filtration. It's also excellent for initial setup where Flourite is used and "cloudy water/new tank" is present.

This is my tank at initial stages with Flourite present. Don't you love that cloudiness


















This picture is 1 hour later.










Here is a step by step explanation on how to use Magnum 350 for diatomic filtration.

1. You take your Mag 350 and fill it with regular water up to the line and you buy Vortex diatom earth powder (could be purchased in swimming pool store).










2. You take about 1 cup of diatom earth powder.










3. You dump the powder into the cansiter.










4. Now the tricky part. Place some type of container inside the tank so you could place your IN/OUT tubes inside that container. 
Reason: Although powder is not harmfull to fish you don't want it floating in your tank. 
Just wait till filter is done priming ---> powder is *sticking* to micron cartridge and then take that container out.



















5. Final setup of Mag 350










Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## walpurgis999 (Feb 6, 2003)

I second this idea. It is also very effective if you have a HOT Magnum as well. You can also buy a huge bag of Diatomacus Earth (Diatom powder) at a Pool store for about 10 dollars. Its the same thing and less expensive. Running Earth with your Magnum series micron filter makes the tank ultra clean and clear. Worth the time and effort--good post--nice pics.

Shoplights are not an option, the underpower lights, and burn out in the long run.


----------



## MarkH (Feb 6, 2003)

1 question. How often do you do the bleach soak on your micron cartridge or do you do that at all?


----------



## walpurgis999 (Feb 6, 2003)

I clean my micron cartridge after each use, mainly becuase it becomes so dirty after each use. I use bleach on it, but I also use OxiClean as well at times.

Shoplights are not an option, the underpower lights, and burn out in the long run.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by MarkH:
> 1 question. How often do you do the bleach soak on your micron cartridge or do you do that at all?


Mark,

I have 3 micron cartridges and rotate them on weekly basis. I have prefilter on intake tube so I'm able to get weekly filtration out this filter.

I do about 1:5 bleach ratio.

- Soke cartridge for few days
- Keep it in tap water with dechlor.
- Keep it outside on padio to get some air.

By having 3 cartridges, I always have one on hand.

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## corvus (Apr 9, 2003)

Dr. Jay, thanks!

I have to admit, I was sceptical, but I tried it. I have a 90 gallon, and after a rearrange got nailed with green water. Just bought a HOT magnum, so I thought what the heck, I'll try this diatom business I read in this here thread. Got the powder at a pool place,(9 bucks for 10lbs) and followed the above procedure. I figured the HOT version would be too small to get the job done in a 90, but I was wrong. I left it on for 24 hours, GW gone! Think I'll invest in a 350 for future purposes.

Thank you!

BTW, this board is great, i've mostly been lurking here for a couple weeks, learned a LOT!

main tank,90gal, 440watts vho, 100% flourite, press. Co2, 4 more tanks +3,500 gallons of ponds.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2003)

corvus,

Glad you were able to use it this way.

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

This is peculiar, since I have had no luck using DE in my Magnum 350. I tried it to remove GWA, but it was ineffective. For small amounts of DE, the GWA went through, and for larger amounts, the pump wouldn't circulate enough water. I could not clear a 46 gallon aquarium.

The Vortex filter, however, does get the job done, have a very serious pump.

How-some-ever, the GWA came back, and I finally got a UV unit, and banished it.


----------



## Steve Hampton (Feb 13, 2004)

I have three Magnum 350's. Two are used as everyday filters and the third is available as needed. For this reason I use a slightly different approach to coat my Micron Cartridge with diatom powder.

Because it's not already attached to the tank, I simply add the input and output hoses into a 5G bucket that is filled with about 1 cup of diatom powder. I then run the Magnum until it clears the water in the bucket, then I add another 1/2 cup of diatom powder and run the unit another 10 minutes...the water won't quite clear, but the maximum coating is on the Micron Cartridge. I then place the Magnum into service on the tank that has green water or that otherwise needs to be "polished." Again this is an alternate method for anyone who desires to use the Magnum 350 as a single use filter offline.


----------



## corvus (Apr 9, 2003)

Steve, sweet suggestion. I think that would work even better. Info Filed away for future purposes.







I'm still quiet pleasantly surprised this method worked. And now i have 10lbs of DE, ought to last me forever!

main tank,90gal, 440watts vho, 100% flourite, press. Co2, 4 more tanks +3,500 gallons of ponds.


----------



## imported_Platy (Feb 4, 2003)

with normal "diatom" filters - they say not to run them over a couple of hours - is this true when using a mag 350 as a diatom filter?

or is it not since the mag 350 is a magnut run filter, and *as i understand it* the diatom is a water pump run filter? - but wouldnt that also be a magnut run pump?


Any Thoughts?


Dustin

125 Gal - 3.07wpg - 99% flourite - Pressurized Co2 - Uv Sterilization when needed - Densly Planted


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 9, 2003)

I have been using Vortex Diatoms for over 20 years, you can run it as long as you like. They do get hot, so carefull when grabbing hold of the motor. I wouldn't recommend running it too long, if your tank is real dirty. Once the filter gets clogged up, water flow is restricted, the motor will be over worked.

I have tried using the Magnums as diatoms, didn't like them, they get clogged up too fast.

I have three units that I use, 2 D-1s and 1 XL. Dr Jays suggestion to use a container is a great one. Otherwise, you have to invert, clamp, power off, power on, unclamp, and time, twist, sing a song and dance, then maybe, you don't get any white powder in your tank. I always do, get white powder in my tank. Just a clutz that way.

I guess I wouldn't use a magnum as a diatom for very long, and I would keep an eye on it. I have 2 magnum 200s (old school) and both motors are burnt, because I over used them in this way . I love the magnums too, as mobile units. Bummer.

If a TV show you really enjoyed is about to be, or has already been cancelled, go to www.theviewerconsortium.com

Maybe they can help, an entire new concept in keeping TV interesting.


----------



## Steve Hampton (Feb 13, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Platy:
> with normal "diatom" filters - they say not to run them over a couple of hours - is this true when using a mag 350 as a diatom filter?


Running the Magnum as a diatom filter will most likely clog the unit within a few hours. The reason I say this is because if your using the diatom option you've probably got a major problem on your hands. Otherwise you'd use just the Micron Cartridge without diatom powder to "polish" water. When using just the Micron Cartridge alone the unit runs 24/7.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2003)

When you are running Magnum 350 with diatom powder you should be able to get descent amount of flow for few hours. After that you would want to turn it off and change cartridge if one is needed.

When running Magnum 350 with micron cartridge I get about 4 days of strong flow and then gph is decreased. I change cartridge once a week when doing water changes.

I use sponge filter on my intake so all the gunk stays there. There is barely "anything visible" inside the chamber on the cartridge so if washed the sponge I would still be able to get few more days out of it.

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## corvus (Apr 9, 2003)

Wow, I didn't realize this could be problematic for my filter. I know I only did this once, but I ran it with DE for 24 hours or so, flow was somewhay reduced, but not totally clogged. Seemed to have no ill effects on it. Perhaps the newer models can handle this better?

main tank,90gal, 440watts vho, 100% flourite, press. Co2, 4 more tanks +3,500 gallons of ponds.


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 9, 2003)

I think what causes the magnums to glogg up so fast, is that they are very good at keeping 1 micron particles from passing. The cartridge is a very "fine" material, add the earth, and you got a real wall there.

Long term no, short term, sure bet. When I burnt mine out, I was trying to get 3 very large tanks clean, I ran them for a bit more than a week. ( I had gone on vacation, and my house watcher thought bananas and chicken were good for fish) They are, but not in large quantities like she used.

Anyway, I did swap out the cannisters (best part of magnums) but not often enough I guess. Before I knew it, they were sluggish, and then the slowly over time stopped turning.

Learn from my mistake, just keep an eye on em. Reduction is flow isn't the problem, mine would stop dead, for how long, I don't know.

The vortex's I own work great, as long as I use them. The oldest one, is having a bit of trouble, I think it's just froze up from not being used. I hope. It's old, more than 25 years, It's been around since I was a wee snot.

If a TV show you really enjoyed is about to be, or has already been cancelled, go to www.theviewerconsortium.com

Maybe they can help, an entire new concept in keeping TV interesting.


----------

